# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  هل من رابط لمباراة المريخ مع الامل اليوم؟؟؟

## عبدالباقي عمر

*السلام عليكم يا صفوة ...
نرجو شاكرين التكرم بمدنا برابط لمباراة المريخ مع الامل اليوم
لنكون حضورا فى الموعد باذن الله.
والنصر- ان شاء الله - للزعيم.
*

----------


## abuashruf

*نتمنى تنزيل الرابط قبل بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*ودسنجة نحن فى الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله ننسخ الرابط بمجرد بدء الإستيديو التحليلي
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIc0hSoU_Aw
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
بالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*شكرا يا ابوعلى .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رابط المباراة




*

----------


## علي سنجة

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E077-pV9GaQ
*

----------


## Mars1

*http://www.dregy.net/2019/12/blog-post_23.html
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي 
وقد خرج التش مصاباً في الأنكل بلعبة خشنة من ياسر فولة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين نسألك ان تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
خروج التش مصاباً ودخول شلش قبل نهاية الشوط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاردلك يافرسان
القادم افضل باذن الله تعالى

*

----------

